# What Do I Need to Start a custom printing business using heat transfers?



## lin94 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello friends of the beloved, I am new to this forum
I want to open a shop to do design on t-shirts, blouses,
I want to know What are the needs, What are the most needed equipment
I have a budget of € 1400,

Thank you in advance for your help.

Thank you

p.s
I live in South east europe


----------



## YashBoone (Nov 13, 2011)

Are you going to be printing your own designs or doing printing for other people with their designs ?


----------



## lin94 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What Do I Need to Start*

other people with their designs

thanks


----------



## YashBoone (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, i mean, for starters, this is a big question that involves other factors such as:
What method of printing will you use?
Will you have the customers decide what method they want?
Also, what kind of budget are you working with?
This is just to name a few


----------



## YashBoone (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry, I just saw you budget.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: What Do I Need to Start*

I don't know the products available in EU, I think you are seriously under funded to open a shop where you have rent, utilities etc plus having enough to support yourself while getting up to speed, say at least a year or 18 months or so


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: What Do I Need to Start*

absolute bare-bones would be a computer and software that can handle artwork, a heat press, and some shirts. you would come up with a design for your customer and send the artwork to an appropriate screenprinter to have plastisol transfers (which for all intents and purposes are just like screenprinting) made, then heat press them onto your substrate. you don't make as much, but you also don't have to buy any substantial equipment, learn how to use it, and perform the actual work.


----------



## JEMEPEEL (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: What Do I Need to Start*

I say do lots of research.
Asking on this forum is helpful, and I've seen a lot of great answers. 

But in the end, you still have to do lots and lots of research. Before I started my brand, I think it took me a few months of research before I was sure I wanted to get started.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: What Do I Need to Start*

you can also look into buying used equipment, say from ebay. much of the equipment you can actually build yourself if you're so inclined. ryonet has some starter kits, so you can get into actual screenprinting for your budget, but we're hardly talking the works with perks here. 

with your budget, i would take my aforementioned approach and use your money to develop a nice site and do some marketing/advertising and leave having an actual storefront on the back burner for now as 1400 euros would barely cover one month's rent plus deposit in a lot of places. (where i'm at, you could find a place, but it wouldn't be anyone's ideal location by any means.)


----------



## Tshirtgang (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: What Do I Need to Start*

The hardest part is to get started as you can get wiped out financially very fast. The best advice I would give is to find yourself a printing fulfillment partner so you can farm out all your orders. By doing this at the start you avoid having to purchase expensive equipment and can focus mainly on the sales. The profit margins may be lower but your risk will be minimal. Eventually if your orders increase you can start putting aside some money to eventual purchase your own equipment.


----------



## lin94 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What Do I Need to Start*

thanks all.

but i look in many site:
for Heat Press. exemple: ricoo.eu

but i dont know 

do I need for any Printer 

and any Vinly Cutter ?

can you tell me 
Can i Start: With HeatPress,Printer ink and vinly cutter ?

sorry for my bad english.


----------



## michellepatrik (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: What Do I Need to Start*

Hi,I opened my small shop with a roland second hand and a heat press(also second hand)lucky me both are great.After that i bought an oki printer but no toner on it, so slowly put the money together and fill it up(about 280 euro in Greece). For one or to color custom print up to 30 pieces vinyl is perfect for me, for photo print i use my oki, and after that i give out to screen print or embroidery. You can start with a vinyl cutter and a heat press, and also do vinyl signs an wall decals.Try to look far used one.My Roland is 1.20m and it cost 1000 euro and the heat press it cost about 900 but was like new and the same model from the dealer was about 1800.You can find cheaper.
T-shirt business give money , but you have to be opened mind and and try to be cheep .For eastern Europe is dificult now .
Have a good luck!!!


----------



## michellepatrik (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: What Do I Need to Start*

There is other solution for cheep ink printer.
I have an epson 21 (a4 format) and you change the cartridge with a solvent or dye ink.Here in Greece are many suppliers for that. The print are good, not excellent .


----------



## lin94 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What Do I Need to Start*

Dear Friends 
Is it ALL i Need or I need more....


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*What products can be made with this?*


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: What Do I Need to Start*

with this package you could do sublimation on substrates that has been treated with polyester that accepts the sublimation ink. shirts would need to be polyester. the good thing is tons and tons of products can be made using the sublimation process. however, the ink and paper can get pricey, and there are often maintenance issues using this ink with the printer getting clogged. it doesn't print white, either.

the vinyl cutter can be used to make shirts, signs, decals, etc., as mentioned. i don't know if it's a good quality cutter or not, so you should research that a bit. vinyl can be expensive, as i recall. 

the heat press is, i'm guessing, 15x15" which is pretty standard size, but not large by any means. 

in all, i guess those prices aren't out of the ballpark, though i'd research the plotter first and i think i could find a better deal on that heat press. the printer price is about right, and the sub ink and paper sound about right, too. i don't think you're really saving any money on this deal other than maybe being cut a break on shipping. 

other than office supplies and art programmes for the computer, you would be pretty much set to go with that. note that i don't have a plotter, so if there are tools or things you need for that, i don't know, and you would need some pads for the heat press so you don't burn your substrate if they don't already come with it. a website, business cards and a lot of customers help, too.


----------



## R Jennings (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What Do I Need to Start*

#1. Do not spend any money.
#2. Create a sales plan. Who are you going to sell to? Size of each order you anticipate (you are guessing to some extent), and profit per piece (difference between selling price and cost of garment). You will find different levels of profit on a per hour basis. 1-2 color shirts pay you a lot more than 3-4 colors, because you can print faster, and speed is more important than the additional price you get for 3-4 colors.


----------

